# Chisel storage box



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

More correctly these are spoon gouges, not chisels and I can't redo the thread title so it's gotta stay. Spalted Maple was used on the backs and sides. These are used for sculpting and are designed to be used with a mallet. I can't even find these any longer on the web, but I think they came from Japan Woodworker. The one I did find were outrageous expensive.
There is no makers marks on them either, just the size in mm's.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*more*

A corner split out and a wedged shaped piece was glued on and then planed and sanded down to "blend" in.... The light grey stuff is soft "putty" and most of it got scraped out. It was a challenge to replace the missing piece. I had to plane a flat on the box, then I bandsawed a tapered wedge and that was a trip getting it glued on and to stay in place. Nothing was flat so it slid all around. The finish is lacquer Clear Rust-Oleum rattle can, 2 coats, scuff sand, then scraped with a cabinet scraper like you were just touching
a baby's bottom, shaving off the smallest little curls. It came out real smooth. Who woulda thought you could even it out that way? :laughing: bill


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Lookin good Bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a pretty case Bill. Nice save on the corner. Those are a nice set of chisels. What's the difference between spoon gouges and regular carving gouges? Are they made like other Japanese chisels with laminations? Between this and the other chisel rack you are all types of organized.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Beats me...*



ACP said:


> That's a pretty case Bill. Nice save on the corner. Those are a nice set of chisels. *What's the difference between spoon gouges and regular carving gouges? *Are they made like other Japanese chisels with laminations? Between this and the other chisel rack you are all types of organized.


 I can't seem to find these exact type anywhere, but there are some "bent" spoon gouges and others that are close:
http://japanwoodworker.com/search.asp
When is a chisel not a gouge...beats me. When it has a straight edge and a flat backside? 

Yeah, that "save" had me saying  a few times before I figured it out. It may come in handy for someone. :blink: bill


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice gouge colection and a good looking rack for them!

To me spoon gouges are short and bent down like this









Longer bent gouges are used for carving bowls and troughs


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful case. Great job saving the corner.

Oddly enough, a friend asked if I could make spoons. That coupled with my Labrador Retriever's penchant for eating wooden spoons sent me on a search a bit ago.

Amazon has some.

Amazon.com: spoon gouges

and Woodcraft has some.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Se...ode=06INGOOG&gclid=COnqkdvFpbECFQhN4AodOGW2hA

P. S. At the moment, they do not have anywhere near as nice a house as yours do Bill. 

Andy


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job Bill, i really like the spalted wood you used. BTW nice job on repairing the corner :thumbsup:.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, man... And nice gouges!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Really like the spalted wood as well. nice work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful case Bill. Nice save too. Love that spalted maple.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

that'a a great case for the chisels. one question: when you drilled the holes for the chisels in the two boards, did you clamp them together and then drill on the press to ensure alignment? 
that spalted maple looks great. thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think so..*

That's the only way I could get 'em lined up. There are 3 or 4 different size hole to boot. :yes:
The spalted maple was a roadside find on the way to my house, I saw the end grain and was impressed, came back with a trailer, chain saw and teen age son and got it home. I have no "sawmill", so I chainsawed them into quarters, around 40" long and then ran the flats over a 13" jointer. Then I could set up a resaw sled on the bandsaw to make boards, a whole lot of work, but worth it. Thanks.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice find.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice job on the case and even better story on the wood find. I have found that some of the pallets I planed down last year had a spalted look to them. Maybe I should get creative and use them for something. I do need some tool cases.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the resaw sled...*

Sorta:
      __________________


----------

